# How to tell if babies are cold?



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

Two pigeons, Robotron 5 and Angel, had two babies on our balcony that is 6 stories up. The parents are kind of used to us, occasionaly eating from our hands. Angel used to be a very loving mother, but recently now that her little ones seem pretty big I don't see her covering them up much. Does she think we're interfering too much, I haven't touched the babies but I put my hand close to take a quick video and she unortunately saw! and they nested on the balcony in plain site of the bed. 
Anyways the babies seem to quiver, it looks like they're breathing just, but could it be that they are shivering? I think they are about a week old (I forget, they grow up so fast lol), still with yellow feathers but getting black ones, and I believe one has already opened his eyes as of 2 days ago. So how can I make sure that she is warming them enough. It is a little cold here in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.

Thanks,
Zoe


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Seems she should still be sitting on them at that age. Try not to interfere too much, as that could push her to abandon them.


----------



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

I still see her walking around the balcony, I just don't see her on the babies.


----------



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

oh she's on them right now


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good. Now try not to upset them by being there too much, as they can abandon. Let us know how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

One thing you can do to avoid bothering them is to close the curtains, if you have them, so they can't see you. It would be for a week only, then you can go back to normal being sure they won't be cold.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I would also draw the curtains, to give them privacy and so they dont always run away from you, which could lead to cold babies!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

yopigeonguy said:


> I would also draw the curtains, to give them privacy and so they dont always run away from you, which could lead to cold babies!


I think Pawbla just said that.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

oops!!!


----------



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

Ah wee problem, I live in an unventilated area, and they put their nest right beside the food bowl (well why not  ) which also happens to be right infront of my window. But I do have curtains up, is it safe 2 leave my window open? 

Also I have a few questions. Should I be putting up netting 4 when they start walking around (we do live 6 stories up) and should I not socialize with the babies when they are just beginning to fly so that they don't trust the wrong people, or do they have some type of facial recognition?


----------



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

Uhoh now we have a baby robin. He was on the road  hopefully the wildbird santuary is open. Otherwise he likes to be fed scrambled eggs every half hour....


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Pigeons can recognize faces. But it's better if you close the curtains. I think the open windows are scaring them.
Anyways, don't touch the babies. They won't die or anything, but just keep your distance so they don't get human-friendly.

(You open the windows in winter?)


----------



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

Who said it was winter here? its hot summer some days, cold nights other days. Anyways we've decided to keep the windows open and resume our normal activities, our local wild bird sanctuary said it was safe to do so. Plus we don't want to roast. They also told us that the pigeons would do allright if they tried to fly off our 6 storey apartment. (?) I guess they wouldn't be coming back to the nest after that! 

Our adult male pigeon is telling his wifey that he wants to nest in our electronics droor.. hmmm.... he's persistant but I don't think he'll get his way.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG sorry! Down here we are in winter and I forgot about the season changes in the different hemispheres.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

moongalz said:


> Two pigeons, Robotron 5 and Angel, had two babies on our balcony that is 6 stories up. The parents are kind of used to us, occasionaly eating from our hands. Angel used to be a very loving mother, but recently now that her little ones seem pretty big I don't see her covering them up much. Does she think we're interfering too much, I haven't touched the babies but I put my hand close to take a quick video and she unortunately saw! and they nested on the balcony in plain site of the bed.
> Anyways the babies seem to quiver, it looks like they're breathing just, but could it be that they are shivering? I think they are about a week old (I forget, they grow up so fast lol), still with yellow feathers but getting black ones, and I believe one has already opened his eyes as of 2 days ago. So how can I make sure that she is warming them enough. It is a little cold here in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zoe



Hi Zoe, 


Once the Babys are endothermic, the parents sit on them less, and or not at all, and only show up to feed.


Babys visibly 'shivver' or quivver normally, and it has nothing to do with being 'cold'.

If in doubt about their being warm, simply make sure your Hands are well washed and clean, and, gently place your palm over one of them, and, you will be able to tell if they are yes or no radiating their own Body heat.


Phil
Lv


----------



## moongalz (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess the babies weren't cold. They are now healthy sort of independant almost grown pigeons. Their names are Jasmine and Brownie. They have since taken flying lessons in our house from my boyfriend. The parents don't mind at all when we touch them, ever since they were tiny featherballs. Brownie looks great and has nice brown speckled coloring, Jasmine is really gawky looking. I don't know if I should be concerned but he/she is still always sticking around the nest and asking to be fed, whereas brownie hardly still does. She still has some yellow feathers although brownie has none. Do males and females mature differently? 
Anyways today I noticed Angel (our female parent) was acting cautious when she came to get food from my hand, I looked over and she had two new babies just on the other side of the balcony!! (we didn't think they'd hatch, one had a visible crack after the earthquake)
So my question today is, will she ignore jasmine (a little duplicate of herself) for her new babies, becuase jasmine really isn't picking up the knack for eating seed. Also are the babies in any danger from their siblings?


----------



## lucysangel (Oct 26, 2010)

what is the normal temp of a week old baby pigion


----------

